# Schafft jeder



## Andreas Thomsen (18. November 2004)

dieses Fischgericht mit Beilage  , nix spektakuläres aber lecker!

So typische Brandungsdorsche um die 40 cm nach dem Ausnehmen und säubern noch die Kiemen entfernen. Salzen und pfeffern und noch Kräuter der Provence dazu. Kartoffeln schälen und in Scheiben schneiden, Zwiebelringe, und alles in die eingefettete Form. Das Ganze je nach Ofenpower und Fischdicke für 20-30 Minuten in den vorgeheizten Ofen. Zwischendurch mal mit dem Fett beträufeln, das war`s.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Palerado (19. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Warum läßt Du die Köpfe dran? Hat das eine besondere Bewandnis?
Meine Freundin würde mich schlagen wenn ich das mal so machen würde.

Ansonsten sieht es klasse aus.
Werde dieses Gericht für das nächste mal auf jeden Fall mit in die engere Auswahl nehmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Das gefällt mir  

Fast so einfach wie mein Fischrezept: 
Filets in Aulfaufform legen. 
Maggifix für "Seelachs in Kräutersahne-Sauce" anmachen und drüberschütten
30 Minuten in den Backofen und fertig :q 

Dazu die Gnocci ausm Supermarkt, 2 Minuten in kochendes Wasser... 

Damit kannst du alle beeindrucken, schmeckt naemlich saugut :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Na am Kopf ist auch noch Fleisch dran, also beste Verwertung, die Backen sind prima. Mein Opa war immer ganz wild auf die Augen, aber das ist nichts für mich!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gismowolf (19. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Sieht sehr gut aus!Fische ohne Köpfe sind doch keine Fische.Meine Enkelkinder würden
fragen: Wo haben denn die  Fische ihre Köpfe?Nein,Fische ohne Köpfe wollen wir nicht!:q


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

ja, ich kenne das auch von den älteren leuten, die pulen den dorschen tatsächlich die augen raus und mampfen sie   :v


----------



## Garfield0815 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Sieht ja superlecker aus.
Das 2 Bild gefällt mir aber wesentlich besser als das erste


----------



## elefant (20. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Na,ich weiß nich.... - Die Sache mit den Augen....???
(Oder bleibt für Eure Alten nicht genug über?)
Aber man lernt ja nie aus! Vielleicht können wir ja,beim nächsten Brandungsangeltreffen anstatt zu grillen mal lecker Dorschaugensuppe.... - nee lieber doch nich!
@Andreasas schmeckt auch gut mit Paprikaschoten-Streifen! (Die schmore ich aber vor dem Backen immer etwas an.)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Ganz einfach, das Auge isst auch mit. Ich finde son Kopf sollte mit drauf sein wenn der platz da is um das Essen einfach schöner aussehen zu lassen. Ich esse allerdings ausser beim Lachs nichts vom Kopf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Wenn ihr mal in Norwegen nen Seeteufel fangt, macht Euch die Mühe und puhlt beim filieren die Backen raus: Ein Gedicht)


----------



## sbiro (20. November 2004)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

Respekt, klasse Rezept. Klingt super einfach und dennoch lecker. Genau so mag ich es.
Den Kopf lasse ich auch fast immer dran. Warum abschnippeln. Beim Seeteufel würde ich mir das allerdings überlegen. Der Kopf ist ziemlich gross, Wie soll man das alles in den Backofen kriegen? Aber lecker ist die Lotte oder Seeteufel schon.


----------



## chippog (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schafft jeder*

die backen! mönsch die backen! das leckerste fleisch vom ganzen fisch!!! die augen habe ich zwei mal probiert, zum ersten und zum letzten mal. waren halt doch nicht so lecker und kein vergleich zu den backen!!! chipp


----------

